# Big calories, how is it possible to eat 4k+?



## AxG (Aug 3, 2014)

Tips?

Hate peanut butter by the way!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Piece of píss for me on most days, was underweight on BMI before I started lifting as well.

You can get 1500kcals in for breakfast - whole milk, maltodextrin/waxy maize/powdered oats, banana, olive/coconut oil, whey... whatever else you fancy, just chuck it all in a blender, got yourself a nice shake full of nutrients that'll keep you going until lunch.

Later in the day, another whey & carb (again, with malto, oats or maize) for another 500 kcals (good post-workout if you use the malto or maize).

That leaves either;

3 meals @ 700kcal each

or

4 meals at 500kcal each

I typically eat up to 5000 on training days, when I'm on a bulking cycle and using T3 to ensure all that food goes where I want it to.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Red meat would be good, olive oil is your friend too 4k isnt that much really, shouldn't be too hard to get it in.

@I'mNotAPervert! Got a link to info on t3, effects while dosing & bulking etc? Interested in using it. might steal some of the Mrs, she gets perscribed loads more than she needs :lol:


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Two 1000 calories shakes a day and u done with half ur calories. As above, oats, whey, milk, banana, flax seeds and job done, nice and easy.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

As above, piece of píss.

Not everything has to be super clean as long as your macros are about right IMO.

Couple of shakes made with milk and some decent snacks through the day (I have boiled eggs mid morning and tuna or some meat mid afternoon) means your normal meals don't need to be overly massive.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

i find it hard not to eat too much lol...


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I've done 4500+ today without even trying, I have used nuts and peanut butter though!

7am

30g whey/greens powder

80g quaker oats

600ml semi skim milk

10am

30g whey/greens powder

300ml semi skim milk

50g cashews

Banana

1pm

200g chicken

60g wholegrain rice

40g nandos sauce

150g broccoli

4pm

200g chicken

60g wholegrain rice

40g nandos sauce

150g broccoli

7pm

30g whey/greens powder

x2 slices burgen

50g peanut butter

Protein flapjack

10pm

30g whey

250g 0% fat fage greek yogurt

50g peanut butter

Protein flapjack


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

i need to get on the T3 hype so i can bulk like mad and not get fat  oh I'm on TTM too :tongue:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

MrGRoberts said:


> i need to get on the T3 hype so i can bulk like mad and not get fat  oh I'm on TTM too :tongue:


I'm on ttm, mtren and t3


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ste said:


> I'm on ttm, mtren and t3


sexual :wub:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

MrGRoberts said:


> sexual :wub:


In two minds to add 50-100mg oxys pre-workout


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ste said:


> In two minds to add 50-100mg oxys pre-workout


Computer says yeeeessssssss

:lol:


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

I get through 4.2k easily each day and I am still hungry! I eat clean to, rice and meat with spinach etc.

If you reduce fibre you may find its far easier to increase appetite. Fiber is not needed in human diet.

280protein, 600 carbs and the rest fats.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Red meat would be good, olive oil is your friend too 4k isnt that much really, shouldn't be too hard to get it in.
> 
> @I'mNotAPervert! Got a link to info on t3, effects while dosing & bulking etc? Interested in using it. might steal some of the Mrs, she gets perscribed loads more than she needs :lol:


Not really tbh mate, got all my ideas of chatting to some of the lads on here actually that do the same thing. I typically use 50mcg of T3 and 200mcg of T4 ED (supposedly, giving the body T4 to convert to the T3 puts the body in an anabolic state whilst just giving it T3 makes it go catabolic, so the T4 should counteract the catabolic effects of the T3 and any AAS can work uninhibited).

You've got two choices really - cycle your usage, and really watch your intake when you come off it since your metabolism will have to rebuild; or, effectively do your own thyroid replacement. Tbh, I originally planned on the first option, but I got hooked on getting away with murder with my diet, and I blast & cruise my gear anyway. So now I use the above dosage on blasts, and half dosages during cruises. Wouldn't want to be on T3 whilst doing PCTs though, even with T4.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Extra virgin olive oil - 130 cals a tablespoon, 2x tbsp in protein shake say u have 3 shakes a day that's 780 extra cals easy as p!ss , use whole milk in shakes even more cals.. Reckon could have 4000cals in 2 meals lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

MrGRoberts said:


> i need to get on the T3 hype so i can bulk like mad and not get fat  oh I'm on TTM too :tongue:


Do it mate. For the reasons I stated above I believe it works best with T4.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

> Not really tbh mate, got all my ideas of chatting to some of the lads on here actually that do the same thing. I typically use 50mcg of T3 and 200mcg of T4 ED (supposedly, giving the body T4 to convert to the T3 puts the body in an anabolic state whilst just giving it T3 makes it go catabolic, so the T4 should counteract the catabolic effects of the T3 and any AAS can work uninhibited).
> 
> You've got two choices really - cycle your usage, and really watch your intake when you come off it since your metabolism will have to rebuild; or, effectively do your own thyroid replacement. Tbh, I originally planned on the first option, but I got hooked on getting away with murder with my diet, and I blast & cruise my gear anyway. So now I use the above dosage on blasts, and half dosages during cruises. Wouldn't want to be on T3 whilst doing PCTs though, even with T4.


Sorry where have you heard this t4 / t3 nonsense? Do you have any scientific evidence to back it up?

Without exogenous use t4 is required by the body to create t3. Supplementing both doesn't change the function it performs in the body.

I am hyperthyroid naturally. My body has too much t4 and thus produces too much t3. Trust me... It can still be catabolic. Catabolism doesn't necessarily refer to muscle tissue, it's any tissue that it can catabolise for energy requirements. Iv gone through bouts of drastic weight loss when my thyroid has spiked. Thankfully it's usually 90% fat, probably due to my AAS use and diet.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

> Do it mate. For the reasons I stated above I believe it works best with T4.


i think I'm going to have to. Sounds good!


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

Getting 4000 calories in is easy! I get just under 2000 just for breakfast and that's not even that much food either, 10 egg whites, 30g Coconut Oil, 1 scoop whey, 4 slices allinson bread, 100g wholewheat shreds, 568ml whole milk and its done


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Bensif said:


> Sorry where have you heard this t4 / t3 nonsense? Do you have any scientific evidence to back it up?
> 
> Without exogenous use t4 is required by the body to create t3. Supplementing both doesn't change the function it performs in the body.
> 
> I am hyperthyroid naturally. My body has too much t4 and thus produces too much t3. Trust me... It can still be catabolic. Catabolism doesn't necessarily refer to muscle tissue, it's any tissue that it can catabolise for energy requirements. Iv gone through bouts of drastic weight loss when my thyroid has spiked. Thankfully it's usually 90% fat, probably due to my AAS use and diet.


Like I said mate, the anabolism/catabolism theory is, after all, just theory. I believe @Dead lee has tinkered with T3/T4 doses and found the T4 usage to be worthwhile (via bloods) as opposed to just using T3, not sure as to what extent and he might wish to chime in here.

Either way, it's easy for me to source Bitiron T3/T4 tabs at a good price and they're clearly working, so I'll just stick with what's working and can only advise what I've tried and had success with.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

100ml olive oil = 1000cals,take 100ml mixed with yogurt to kill the taste 5 times /day =5000 cals,that = big cals, thats if you want to down that route lol


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

> Not really tbh mate, got all my ideas of chatting to some of the lads on here actually that do the same thing. I typically use 50mcg of T3 and 200mcg of T4 ED (supposedly, giving the body T4 to convert to the T3 puts the body in an anabolic state whilst just giving it T3 makes it go catabolic, so the T4 should counteract the catabolic effects of the T3 and any AAS can work uninhibited).
> 
> You've got two choices really - cycle your usage, and really watch your intake when you come off it since your metabolism will have to rebuild; or, effectively do your own thyroid replacement. Tbh, I originally planned on the first option, but I got hooked on getting away with murder with my diet, and I blast & cruise my gear anyway. So now I use the above dosage on blasts, and half dosages during cruises. Wouldn't want to be on T3 whilst doing PCTs though, even with T4.


I'll do a bit of research, cheers mate


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

2 doner kebabs = 4k easy


----------



## AxG (Aug 3, 2014)

****, just actually totted up what I've ate today on my fitness pal and it's 4777 cals..

Doesn't feel like enough though.

Thanks for the tips, a big feed is in order tomorrow.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

add it to everything you eat lol tastes mm mm mm


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

AxG said:


> Tips?
> 
> Hate peanut butter by the way!


Almond butter!!


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> add it to everything you eat lol tastes mm mm mm
> 
> You tried Dr Zak's ? http://www.musclefood.com/nuts/oils/dr-zaks-organic-coconut-oil.html


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I said:


> Like I said mate' date=' the anabolism/catabolism theory is, after all, just theory. I believe [MENTION=44330']Dead lee[/MENTION] has tinkered with T3/T4 doses and found the T4 usage to be worthwhile (via bloods) as opposed to just using T3, not sure as to what extent and he might wish to chime in here.
> 
> Either way, it's easy for me to source Bitiron T3/T4 tabs at a good price and they're clearly working, so I'll just stick with what's working and can only advise what I've tried and had success with.


I was using 50mcg t3 & 100mcg t4 , for me this works as i have low t4 anyway, and it covers both t3 & t4.

Theres no protection from t4 from going catabolic, t3 is catabolic without AAS , it simply raises your metabolism , the t3 and t4 combo is to to cover all angles theres no saying 50mcg of t3 will be enough to cover your thyroid need for the day the added t4 will be available to concert to t3 if needed as tsh will be suppressed.

Just a little AAS is needed to prevent muscle loss im currently running 1 amp PW with 75mcg t3 and 100mcg t4 at the moment and still eating 5000 cals ED


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Easy mate KFC, Mcdonalds, Burger King

Or go for the cheap fried chicken shops, double chess burger from Mc donalds isn £1.49

Sausage Egg and Chees bagel is £2.20

Just need to plan ahead night before which one you will be going to.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> I was using 50mcg t3 & 100mcg t4 , for me this works as i have low t4 anyway, and it covers both t3 & t4.
> 
> Theres no protection from t4 from going catabolic, t3 is catabolic without AAS , it simply raises your metabolism , the t3 and t4 combo is to to cover all angles theres no saying 50mcg of t3 will be enough to cover your thyroid need for the day the added t4 will be available to concert to t3 if needed as tsh will be suppressed.
> 
> Just a little AAS is needed to prevent muscle loss im currently running 1 amp PW with 75mcg t3 and 100mcg t4 at the moment and still eating 5000 cals ED


Why do you say there's no saying 50mcg will be enough to cover your thyroid need for the day? It has a biological half life of 2-2.5 days if your using iothyronine sodium.

Taking 50mcg will actually equate to more than 50mcg. My doctor has been trying to treat my hyperthyroidism with t3 use to shutdown my own thyroid rather than using carbimazole but recent blood tests on 25mcg showed it was about 30% overactive.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Bensif said:


> Why do you say there's no saying 50mcg will be enough to cover your thyroid need for the day? It has a biological half life of 2-2.5 days if your using iothyronine sodium.
> 
> Taking 50mcg will actually equate to more than 50mcg. My doctor has been trying to treat my hyperthyroidism with t3 use to shutdown my own thyroid rather than using carbimazole but recent blood tests on 25mcg showed it was about 30% overactive.


Because everyone's different some people use over 50 mcg t3 for Normal function , 25 mcg isn't for everyone rendering the half life irrelevant


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> Because everyone's different some people use over 50 mcg t3 for Normal function , 25 mcg isn't for everyone rendering the half life irrelevant


I would have to disagree as this goes against all medical research into treating thyroid disorders. But each to their own.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Bensif said:


> I would have to disagree as this goes against all medical research into treating thyroid disorders. But each to their own.


Ok that's fine just a quick google will see people using way more t3 than the standard 25mcg thrown around, and I don't mean the bodybuilding ones.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I can hit 4k kcals before dinner time haha


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

AxG said:


> Tips?
> 
> Hate peanut butter by the way!


Always have a desert after your dinner, even if you stuffed from dinner there's always room for desert lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Not sure is serious post. On my last big bulk last year i was eating between 6 and 7k cals per day.

My evening snack for example would be a family bag of doritos, tub of salsa, tub of guacemole, tub of humus, litre of gold top milk, a few babybell and some cheese strings. That's over 2000 cals just before bed. Breakfast would be about 2000 cals with 4 eggs, 4 sausages, 4 hash browns, beans, mushrooms, bacon, orange juice and some milk. That's 4000 calories in 1 meal and a snack.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Not sure is serious post. On my last big bulk last year i was eating between 6 and 7k cals per day.
> 
> My evening snack for example would be a family bag of doritos, tub of salsa, tub of guacemole, tub of humus, litre of gold top milk, a few babybell and some cheese strings. That's over 2000 cals just before bed. Breakfast would be about 2000 cals with 4 eggs, 4 sausages, 4 hash browns, beans, mushrooms, bacon, orange juice and some milk. That's 4000 calories in 1 meal and a snack.


Ain't no bulk like a Tekkers bulk


----------



## AxG (Aug 3, 2014)

Being serious but I normally get about 4500 calories, not eating bad stuff like KFC though still trying to keep moderately clean although I do have quite a bit of sugar.

This was working for me but the last 3 weeks I've stopped gaining and think I now need to up my cals.

This was yesterday's food stats.


----------



## AxG (Aug 3, 2014)

The goal column were automatically set by the way so ignore those


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

AxG said:


> Being serious but I normally get about 4500 calories, not eating bad stuff like KFC though still trying to keep moderately clean although I do have quite a bit of sugar.
> 
> This was working for me but the last 3 weeks I've stopped gaining and think I now need to up my cals.
> 
> This was yesterday's food stats.


What was the diet like for those macros mate?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Man these threads are depressing... fcuking wish I was on 4000 kcals :lol:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

im bulking on 3680 cals 500 carbs/60 fat/285 protein and its working well! if i wanted to i dont think i could eat 6/7k cals cus all 3680 of mine is clean as hell and to eat double that in clean food is near impossible. i dont see any point in a dirty bulk although its winter...no one really wants to be fat


----------



## AxG (Aug 3, 2014)

Galaxy said:


> What was the diet like for those macros mate?


Yesterday I had...

3 double scoop shakes, 6 am, post w/o, Caesin about 10pm.

2 coffees w/sugar

2x100g porridge with sugar and milk semi

bowl full of coco pops

2x (Chicken breast and microwave Mexican rice) with a sauce for dinner and tea.

Energy drink pwo

2 yoghurts

Banana

3 weetabix with milk and sugar

Drifter chocolate bar

Brunch bar cadburys

About 1 litre of milk on top of the milk in cereals and porridge.

Don't think I could find time to eat more..


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

reading these diets i have no idea how some of you arent fat as hell 350grams of sugar a day.. WTF


----------



## AxG (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah I over do sugar massively. But still, I don't gain bf so why not..


----------



## AxG (Aug 3, 2014)

I actually put table spoons instead of tea spoons so nock about 50g off haha but still a lot


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Did I mention you's are all w&nkers before :lol: I get fat(ter) on 2500! An I'm 6ft 2


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Fry everything in beef dripping


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Thinking about it genuinely if I just ate as I wanted when I wanted I think I would struggle to ever come in under 4k


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

6 whole eggs

3 rashers of bacon

1/3 cup whole milk

1tbsp butter

5 small mushrooms

1/2 onion

Hand full of grated mozzarella

Cook in 1 tbsp on coconut oil.

Fry the mushrooms, bacon and onion in the coconut oil. Whisk the milk eggs and butter and pour over once cooked. After a couple of minutes add the grated mozzarella and stick under the grill until cooked.

After eat a bowl of porridge with whole milk and chocolate sauce. Add a scoop of vanilla whey to a banana and strawberry smoothie.

No idea how many calories that is but had it last weekend as a cheat meal and it was nice.


----------



## AxG (Aug 3, 2014)

That comment was just like something that the doog I know would say. Haha


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Drink whole milk instead of water.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Red meat would be good, olive oil is your friend too 4k isnt that much really, shouldn't be too hard to get it in.
> 
> @I'mNotAPervert! Got a link to info on t3, effects while dosing & bulking etc? Interested in using it. might steal some of the Mrs, she gets perscribed loads more than she needs :lol:


Hiya mate, my sister takes pills for her thyroid are these likely to be t3 or 4 what would it say on the packets?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

elliot1989 said:


> Hiya mate, my sister takes pills for her thyroid are these likely to be t3 or 4 what would it say on the packets?


Sure t3 is levothyroxin I may be wrong though.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

elliot1989 said:


> Hiya mate, my sister takes pills for her thyroid are these likely to be t3 or 4 what would it say on the packets?


liothyronine sodium - T3

thyroxine - T4


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

notorious1990 said:


> liothyronine sodium - T3
> 
> thyroxine - T4


Clears that up cheers. Mrs has t4 not 3 :lol:


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

I would be a fat [email protected] on 4k cals naturally 2.5k rest 3k training is more than enough for me.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

USN Hyperbolic mass is 1200 calories per shake so have two of them is 2400 calories plus 3 meals containing 700 each

2400 plus 2100 equals 4500


----------



## swoliosis (Sep 28, 2014)

As a guy who naturally eats to much lol... My mates always struggle eating and what I've figured out is that people tend to have a set regime with food, which needs to be broken. If you limit yourself by rules you've had since you were young your gonna struggle


----------

